# Hunting > Firearm Safety >  Another 338 Lapua blow up

## Kiwi Greg

Not sure where to put this, but this seemed to be the best place.

Man sustains facial injuries in rifle mishap | theage.com.au

It happened in Aussie last week & has been doing the rounds on the Aussie forums.

Yes it was a Blaser Tac2 338 Lapua Magnum.

Yes the guy is "OK", just got out of hospital.

No, no one has said why it happened yet.

A couple of the more useful posts on this unfortunate incident.

I got this from somewhere else 

"not sure of the model but yes it was a blaser in 338lap, shot prone,
I don't think the rifle was to blame at all but the ammo would be what I would suspect IMHO, commercial custom hand loads!
the primers on all other fired cases were flattened to the point it looked to me like the primer pockets looked enlarged, the cases looked like hot loads to me and if a projectile was set longer than the others and touched the lands it would pressure spike to very dangerous levels, but that is only my theory. 
the lapua case that blew was separated, the barrel was clear but the bolt had blown back and out gouging out the cheek piece of the plastic stock then went up against his cheek and face broke off the bolt handle and snapped off the butt pad in its travel back, bits and pieces everywhere, 
lots of blood, facial injuries and suspected dislocated shoulder, a very sore camper, real good bloke to,
luckily there were some genuine gentlemen there who looked after the injured bloke,
it was an accident plane and simple

Got the above from an Australian forum, at my local range. With a bit of luck it will be well documented through our distributor."


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just a bit of an up date I seen this on a different forum 

mate I really don't think it was the firearm at all but I am no expert, and others that were there do disagree.
the ammo he used was nosler custom hand load's from a shop in Melbourne, I would expect that was the problem as the other cases he had already fired looked IMO loaded hot, the primers were pancaked flat, the primer pockets looked like they were starting to go out of round (I would like to try to seat another primer to see how loose they are) and the firing pin indent looked like it was about to pierce, this nosler custom hand loads are made up of all new and quality components (lapua brass and acubond projectiles ect) but the ammo he had was discounted as it had some broken tips ect... so I was told by an onlooker who had spoken with the injured guy before the accident and maybe there was a longer projectile that hit the lands causing the high pressure in an already hot load.
the lugs on top of the bolt were perfect (so they let go) but the bottom half were bent up and looked like they had been dragged down the concrete for a few mile's, there were more broken bits under the bolt, the bolt handle was snapped off, the bottom of the magazine blew out, the cheek piece was gouged out the but plate was snapped off, and the offending case was separated, the barrel was clear. 
as I said I'm no expert but the force came straight back at his face, the bolt let go hit the cheek piece, hit his face, hit the but plate the force broke his collar bone dislocated his shoulder and the bolt stopped about ten feet behind him.
another thing I have thought that maybe when loading they had not emptied the powder hopper properly and left some maybe pistol powder in, I would be pulling the cases that he hadn't fired as you can tell its my just opinion, 
I do think he will have everything checked ( hope he does) and we will know more.
anyway I hope this helps and you are dead right about assumptions

I'm sure they will get to the bottom of why this happened 

It isn't quite as obvious as this one from the States recently.

Cleaning Rod in Barrel Causes Catastrophic .338 LM Kaboom! « Daily Bulletin

----------


## Wildman

So don't leave cleaning rods in your barrels and don't trust "commercial custom hand loads"?

----------


## kiwijames

Couldn't be the ammo. Its gotta be the shitty Blaser.

Haven't had a good Blaser bash up for ages. Phew

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Couldn't be the ammo. Its gotta be the shitty Blaser.
> 
> Haven't had a good Blaser bash up for ages. Phew


LOL, it isn't the first one of the 338s that has let go over there so there is a bit of that going on....

----------


## kiwijames

> LOL, it isn't the first one of the 338s that has let go over there so there is a bit of that going on....


Are you suggesting this is an Australian problem then?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Are you suggesting this is an Australian problem then?


Not at all

----------


## kiwijames

> Not at all


a 338 Lapua problem?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> a 338 Lapua problem?


The only problem is a guy/guys fired a rifle then they got hurt  :Oh Noes: 

Hopefully the cause of the incident is isolated and made public so steps can be taken to mitigate it.

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

> It happened in Aussie last week & has been doing the rounds on the Aussie forums.


If its from Aushunt I'd take it with a grain of salt, they're all tugboats there, most of whom talk rather than hunt, all the good blokes left because of the abuse thrown around by the wankers that run it (or think they run it)

----------


## zimmer

The Eagle Park Range is a SSAA Range (I have shot there many times) and I believe it now has a resident range officer. So, maybe something more formal in the way of an investigation may occur.
And given he was ambulanced away plod will probably also be involved.

----------


## steven

"commercial custom hand loads! the primers on all other fired cases were flattened to the point it looked to me like the primer pockets looked enlarged, "

suggests an excessively hot load....

regards

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> "commercial custom hand loads! the primers on all other fired cases were flattened to the point it looked to me like the primer pockets looked enlarged, "
> 
> suggests an excessively hot load....
> 
> regards


From another Aussie Forum.

Before everyone goes too far on the load it was 91gr of 2225 and a 300gr berger loaded to mag length. I dont know what the mag length is but the charge is not MAX. 

Another post following that one.

I use 91.5 of 2225 with 300 scenars in a M700 with no issues so I couldn't imagine any probs with that load in a Blaser, guess we will have to wait and see what comes from the experts (if anything comes out) as to what failed.

Would pay to wait & see what the outcome is.

----------


## ishoot10s

> [url=http://m.theage.com.au/victoria/man-sustains-facial-injuries-in-rifle-mishap-20140301-33shw.html]


No need for any speculation. The press has spoken. It was most definitely a "firing mechanism malfunction"... :ORLY:

----------


## R93

Yup!!! Bound to be the rifles fault. At least that is what the OP is hoping. Naughty Blaser!!! :36 1 5:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

You really are Special Dave....... :36 1 5:

----------


## R93

And you're about as subtle as a 12" erection. You couldn't wait to start another Blaser bash.  :Wink:

----------


## ishoot10s

> You really are Special Dave.......


"Special Olympics" special? Bwaahahaaa  :Grin:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> And you're about as subtle as a 12" erection. You couldn't wait to start another Blaser bash.


Sounds like the voice of experience Dave, can't say I have ever seen one  :Psmiley: 

I could have posted it 4 days ago so clearly I did wait...... not that it is a Blaser bash.....we could make it one if you like.... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Obviously you can't post anything bad that ever happened to a Blaser without upsetting Blaser owners.:rolleyes:

----------


## rob270

With that in mind he should build a 338 Norma and be done with it.

Cheers
Rob

----------


## Maca49

There's no doubt the BLASER failed! It's the cause we want!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

A 6mm this time...WTF is going on lately, "rise of the machine" ??

You'll Shoot Your Eye Out. . . .

----------


## Toby

rise of the dumb more like. Check your barrels guys.

----------


## Dead is better

How's this fella last week. Takes a second for him to understand that his right shoulder is dislocated. Then He runs around and everyone panics
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=963_1392257627

----------


## Dead is better

And there's this guy. Definitely crapped his pants
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=13d_1368831139

----------


## veitnamcam

Same dude? looked like same dude,Is he trying to make a living by blowing firearms up on u tube?

----------


## ChrisF

Years ago , I looked into the Blaser R93 , as they had a what I thought was a nice rifle , I did some research , and simply was not happy with what 2 oversea's gunsmiths had to say , at about the same time , they had a spate of blow ups ( now all makers can & will have blow ups , just the nature of selling firearms , you cannot stop stupid acts , or negilanace , or hot or incorrect ammo/reloads being used ) .
And where other makers rifles fail , the action usually holds together and at the very leasts stops the bolt coming back into the shooters face .
When I looked at the blowups that caused the bolt to fly back into the shooters face , it seemed that the calibres where a couple of belted 300 magnums and a rimless as well , they where the hunting versions , and they failure seemed to happen , when you had a hot load that caused the primer to fail/pierce then the hot gasses vent down the firing pin hole , and then the gasses destroy the plastic washer used to cam & lock the finger splines into the locking groove , then the action is unlocked during firing .

At the time , the rumour was that the different R93 338LM actioned rifle , had a metal washer to stop this happening in a 338LM rifle .

I choose to buy & use  other rifles , thats just me , 

Later  Chris

----------


## kiwijames

> Years ago , I looked into the Blaser R93 , as they had a what I thought was a nice rifle , I did some research , and simply was not happy with what 2 oversea's gunsmiths had to say , at about the same time , they had a spate of blow ups ( now all makers can & will have blow ups , just the nature of selling firearms , you cannot stop stupid acts , or negilanace , or hot or incorrect ammo/reloads being used ) .
> And where other makers rifles fail , the action usually holds together and at the very leasts stops the bolt coming back into the shooters face .
> When I looked at the blowups that caused the bolt to fly back into the shooters face , it seemed that the calibres where a couple of belted 300 magnums and a rimless as well , they where the hunting versions , and they failure seemed to happen , when you had a hot load that caused the primer to fail/pierce then the hot gasses vent down the firing pin hole , and then the gasses destroy the plastic washer used to cam & lock the finger splines into the locking groove , then the action is unlocked during firing .
> 
> At the time , the rumour was that the different R93 338LM actioned rifle , had a metal washer to stop this happening in a 338LM rifle .
> 
> I choose to buy & use  other rifles , thats just me , 
> 
> Later  Chris


I own a Blaser so will be tarred as biased but I just don't see this as a  real scenario. Seriously a plastic washer? I think someone has sold you a interweb story Chris. my rifle was just short of being recalled because Blaser were not satisfied with a small stainless pin in the trigger possibly not being made correctly when out-sourced and then to think the action is locked up by a plastic washer???? 
Its a bit heavy sure I can wear that and the barrels on offer are limiting yep true but a plastic washer??? Nah, don't think so.

----------


## Recoil

Speaking of dangerous malfunctions

M16 Blows up in Kids Face - YouTube  (SFW)

----------


## Hunt4life

Yikes! Remember when we were all told as kids that guns aren't toys? Haha

----------


## R93

And you're about as subtle as a 12" erection. You couldn't wait to start another Blaser bash.  :Wink:

----------


## ishoot10s

> You really are Special Dave.......


"Special Olympics" special? Bwaahahaaa  :Grin:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> And you're about as subtle as a 12" erection. You couldn't wait to start another Blaser bash.


Sounds like the voice of experience Dave, can't say I have ever seen one  :Psmiley: 

I could have posted it 4 days ago so clearly I did wait...... not that it is a Blaser bash.....we could make it one if you like.... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Obviously you can't post anything bad that ever happened to a Blaser without upsetting Blaser owners.:rolleyes:

----------


## rob270

With that in mind he should build a 338 Norma and be done with it.

Cheers
Rob

----------


## Maca49

There's no doubt the BLASER failed! It's the cause we want!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

A 6mm this time...WTF is going on lately, "rise of the machine" ??

You'll Shoot Your Eye Out. . . .

----------


## Toby

rise of the dumb more like. Check your barrels guys.

----------


## Dead is better

How's this fella last week. Takes a second for him to understand that his right shoulder is dislocated. Then He runs around and everyone panics
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=963_1392257627

----------


## Dead is better

And there's this guy. Definitely crapped his pants
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=13d_1368831139

----------


## veitnamcam

Same dude? looked like same dude,Is he trying to make a living by blowing firearms up on u tube?

----------


## ChrisF

Years ago , I looked into the Blaser R93 , as they had a what I thought was a nice rifle , I did some research , and simply was not happy with what 2 oversea's gunsmiths had to say , at about the same time , they had a spate of blow ups ( now all makers can & will have blow ups , just the nature of selling firearms , you cannot stop stupid acts , or negilanace , or hot or incorrect ammo/reloads being used ) .
And where other makers rifles fail , the action usually holds together and at the very leasts stops the bolt coming back into the shooters face .
When I looked at the blowups that caused the bolt to fly back into the shooters face , it seemed that the calibres where a couple of belted 300 magnums and a rimless as well , they where the hunting versions , and they failure seemed to happen , when you had a hot load that caused the primer to fail/pierce then the hot gasses vent down the firing pin hole , and then the gasses destroy the plastic washer used to cam & lock the finger splines into the locking groove , then the action is unlocked during firing .

At the time , the rumour was that the different R93 338LM actioned rifle , had a metal washer to stop this happening in a 338LM rifle .

I choose to buy & use  other rifles , thats just me , 

Later  Chris

----------


## kiwijames

> Years ago , I looked into the Blaser R93 , as they had a what I thought was a nice rifle , I did some research , and simply was not happy with what 2 oversea's gunsmiths had to say , at about the same time , they had a spate of blow ups ( now all makers can & will have blow ups , just the nature of selling firearms , you cannot stop stupid acts , or negilanace , or hot or incorrect ammo/reloads being used ) .
> And where other makers rifles fail , the action usually holds together and at the very leasts stops the bolt coming back into the shooters face .
> When I looked at the blowups that caused the bolt to fly back into the shooters face , it seemed that the calibres where a couple of belted 300 magnums and a rimless as well , they where the hunting versions , and they failure seemed to happen , when you had a hot load that caused the primer to fail/pierce then the hot gasses vent down the firing pin hole , and then the gasses destroy the plastic washer used to cam & lock the finger splines into the locking groove , then the action is unlocked during firing .
> 
> At the time , the rumour was that the different R93 338LM actioned rifle , had a metal washer to stop this happening in a 338LM rifle .
> 
> I choose to buy & use  other rifles , thats just me , 
> 
> Later  Chris


I own a Blaser so will be tarred as biased but I just don't see this as a  real scenario. Seriously a plastic washer? I think someone has sold you a interweb story Chris. my rifle was just short of being recalled because Blaser were not satisfied with a small stainless pin in the trigger possibly not being made correctly when out-sourced and then to think the action is locked up by a plastic washer???? 
Its a bit heavy sure I can wear that and the barrels on offer are limiting yep true but a plastic washer??? Nah, don't think so.

----------


## Recoil

Speaking of dangerous malfunctions

M16 Blows up in Kids Face - YouTube  (SFW)

----------


## Hunt4life

Yikes! Remember when we were all told as kids that guns aren't toys? Haha

----------

